# ready to build at last!



## Lastritez (Nov 5, 2008)

OK so managed to pick the wood up for the new grow room today, after listening to the advice and doing a whole lot of reading on here, it was pretty apparant that my wardrobe was too small and with the spider mite problem not getting any better, I decided to take it down and destroy the plants, and then wait a while to save up some more cash to do the job properly. I have a nice 5" fan waiting for me to collect, along with a couple more buckets for my DWC grow.

It turns out with some moving of furniture that I have a little more space than I thought, so I want to see if I can add a small mother / clone room. I will be growing a maximum of 4 plants each time, so I don't need a massive area for lots of clones.

So space I have is 40inches (3'3") deep, 60 inches (5') wide and about 80 inches (6'8") high

So the idea is to have the flower room at 3'x3'3" and the veg room as 2'x3'3

any thoughts?

getting delivery of a electic saw tomorrow morning, and hopefully the camera battery would have full charged as well!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*1st thought, get some clorox ultra and add about 1 tbsp per gallon. Spray down them walls and floor and disinfect everything. Let it evaporate away and then spray everything again with pure water.

Good luck buddy!

Oh, and..

ostpicsworthless:*


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks DC, can't find Cloxor Ultra on sale in the UK, so I presume just a normal thin bleach, in the same measurements you suggested will be fine?


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Yea should work fine. Clorox is probably more potent so your safe *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Thanks DC, can't find Cloxor Ultra on sale in the UK, so I presume just a normal thin bleach, in the same measurements you suggested will be fine?



Armillatox

Is what I used in the UK to clean and sterilise pots and grow area..........


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 6, 2008)

Phew, ok so finished for today, still a long way to go, but as my DIY and woodworking skills are lacking in a major way, not I don't think it went too badly. The first and only major problem was that the Mrs did plug the camera into charge last night, but forgot to turn the socket on, so I don't have any pictures from when i started.

These are the first 2 I took, the back wall and side to the flowering room, I had just put the top on the test out the size and confirm it fitted, as you can see from how it is not attached to the frame yet!


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 6, 2008)

and these are at the end of the day!

This is the veg / mother area, even remembered to screw in a bit of wood to hang the light from!!!!


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 6, 2008)

and this is the flowering area, again managed to remember the stronger support for the light hanging!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking good mate, nice woodworking skills, im pulling up a chair for this one.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 7, 2008)

OK day 2 and the build continues!!

Got the last of the paneling up for the flower area, and then gave it a good clean!

After that go round all the edges with sealant to make sure there is no air getting in.

Then time to put in the floor covering, the little white squares you see are bits of thin card (birthday card), I am using a staple gun, and if i staple through the card first, it stops the materials from tearing on the staples.

I also put in the hooks for the light, I probably should have waited, but I wanted to show the other half how low it could hang (and the lights!! :hubba::hubba::hubba, if i take them out now, I will lose them, so best leave them in till I am ready to line to roof.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, so with the floor lined, time to start on the walls, again using little squares of card to hold the mylar in place, its not perfect, but can sort that out tomorrow!

Pic 1 is with a flash, pic 2 without, bloody camera!

Oh and I found a new love DUCT TAPE, nice for tidying up the edges of the materials, and the edges of the ply. Plenty of tape on the bottom edge, I figure that will take a bit of a beating with me workign in there.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks MB, first time at building anything, so my skills are not that good, maybe the pictures amke it look better than it is, I can tell you that its 1/4 inch deeper at one end, just over 1/4 inch higher on the other side, I didn't measure the width, I was too depressed about the others.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 8, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Thanks MB, first time at building anything, so my skills are not that good, maybe the pictures amke it look better than it is, I can tell you that its 1/4 inch deeper at one end, just over 1/4 inch higher on the other side, I didn't measure the width, I was too depressed about the others.


Well nobodys perfect mate, your skills are pretty good for a first timer, its still standing so thats a good thing:hubba:, aslong you dont forget to measure twice and cut once and take some pride in your work, your skills will only get better, and hey aslong as your happy with it and it works thats all that matters, Good Luck..


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 8, 2008)

Day 3!!

Well no photo's today, the Mrs took the camera out to a family party, which I managed to get out of!!

The flowering area is now almost complete, covered the walls and roof with mylar and put another layer on the floor as well just to be on the safe side. taped up all the joins and seams.

Managed to get the door almost complete as well, got some thick diamond style mylar, and stapled it to the top of the door, and a little way down each side, then the rest of the sheet is held down by long strips of velcro. A large wooden opening door would take up to much room to open and close, and a removable wooden door would have been also to problematic. So with some thicker mylar and some velcro I can just roll the door up, and secure it in place with a bungee on a couple of hooks!

Still need to finish construction of the mother / clone area, waiting on some more wood for that, and still need to wire up both rooms. Have a seperate power source for each side, and both with have their own circuit breaker as well. Also need to collect some 125mm ducting and a wall exit port for the new 125mm fan I have, should keep the temps down nicely, not sure if its enough for both area at the moment, but i have factored in space to cut holes for some ducting between the area's if i need to, although I have a smaller fan for the mother / clone are that should be enough.

Might have to wait a couple of days as I am busy all day tomorrow, and I need to collect some more materials, and that will take a day or so as I need to work the the Mrs to release some cash first!

So far I am pretty happy with how its going, and also been told my girls will be ready in a couple of weeks, so should have at least the flowering area ready to rock and roll by then!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like ya well on track, good job mate, i like this one so far, keep us updated, ill be back..


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 10, 2008)

Day 4

Not much time to get on with construction tody, but did manage to pick up the extra materials needed. Almost finished the mother / veg area, as you can see the back and side are now on, and have included some supports for the shelf for the clones and mother to sit on. Cleaned and sealed, ready for the mylar tomorrow, and the shelf, hopefully I will get some time to finish it off. After that need to sort out the ducting and pipes for the ventilation system.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 10, 2008)

and with the front cover / doors down!


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 5!

Well got both rooms finished, no pics unfortunately, but I guess you can get a good idea by lookign at the previous photo's. Have put the mylar up in the veg room, and fitted the shelf for the mother and clones to sit on. The flower room just needs the lights and fans installed and the same with the mother / veg room. Everything has been cleaned and sealed, and looking good. I hope my girls like it when they come to stay!


----------



## Tater (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty ingenious for someone with no wood working skills as you say.  If it really is your first time than pat yourself on the back you did pretty darn good.  Little pointer for the next time you build something like this.  You should at a minimum have studs and the seams of your plywood line up.  This will stop that shifting and gaping problem you solved with the ducttape.  Other than that pretty good work.

Oh one more thing, if you plan on mounting any serious weight to that center brace board you have there install it with proper anchors so that it doesn't tear through and hurt your ladies.  Probably just using a few extra screws you should be fine as long as your ply wood isn't that OSB stuff (bits of wood glued together).  If it is OSB remember to protect it, a good coat of white paint would do the trick.  Good luck man.  I'll be watching this one.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*:yeahthat:

Other than that, good work buddy! Can't wait to see this grow. Remember, less is more with nutes!*


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, yup my first time building something, and have patted myself on the back :rofl: 

There wasn't actually any gaps, i just sealed and duct taped the joins anyway, I figured that going over the top on the first attempt wouldn't be a problem. There are brace bars added, along the joins to add some extra strength. I cut the shelf and test fitted it, and realised that there wasn't enough support, so added a length of the wood I used for the frame to each side, fitted the shelf and then got the mrs to sit on it (and the shelf :hubba: :hubba: ), it took her weight fine, she did offer to bounce up and down a bit more, but I said she should do that on the shelf as well :hubba: :hubba: :hubba: , seems strong enough for what I need it to do.

The ply is exterior grade with weather protection on it, so should be OK, but I will probably paint it anyway so it looks better, probably white, but I might go extreme and paint the outside a screaming orange   

Will sort out a grow journal when my girls get here, just using some seeds a friend has germ'd and veg'd for me, after that will be buying some seeds to start a grow going. Not sure what I will go for, so much choice, have posted in the strains forum to get some feedback on what would be a good plant to start with, plan on using 5 seeds (providing they all take that this) grow and harvest 4, and use the 5th as a mother plant. So if anyone has some ideas check the thread out.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33909

and thanks again for the replies, and for all the threads that have given me so much info, I will smoke a bud for you all when its harvest time!


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 17, 2008)

Any new updates lastritez? i want to see some more, keep up the good work you've done an awsome job so far.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 17, 2008)

unfortunately not at the moment, finaces are on hold for the grow room, SWBMO has said 'no money left till you get paid', the only thing to have been done is that I added a few extra sockets to the ring main to run the grow room from. I have the outlet fan ducting to fit as well, but the jigsaw I was using died, so waiting for my bro to drop of his one. I should be able to pick up the last of the items needed later this week, and hopefully by that time the new jigsaw will be here also. Will make sure that I post up the completed work, and of course get the grow jounal running when my girls arrive.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, ended up getting a pack of holesaw blades for my cordless drill, worked a treat, venting and lights now installed in the flower area, and I am now ready to grow. Just need to wait till my girls are ready for delivery.

In the meantime I will get on with finishing the veg / mother area.

Not much really to show in photos, looks the same jsut with lights and a fan in it really, will post pics up when its finally completed, just lighting and venting in the veg / mother area now.


----------



## mAKo BuDz (Nov 25, 2008)

Cant wait to see it all up and running bro, all the hard work you put in, it should pay off nicely for ya, can you post a few pics with the buckets and lights all setup, cheers Lrz


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 25, 2008)

mAKo BuDz said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see it all up and running bro, all the hard work you put in, it should pay off nicely for ya, can you post a few pics with the buckets and lights all setup, cheers Lrz



Oh yes indeedy!

will be setting up a grow journal when my girls arrive, and will of course post a few pics onto this thread as well.


----------



## cryhavoc (Dec 7, 2008)

nice


----------

